# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Financijska strana posvajanja

## špelkica

Drage moje,
kad je riječ o posvajanju zanima me koliko je to financijski izdatak za obitelj i ono najvažnije; kad ste se prijavljivali u centar jesu li vas pitali da li imate stalni posao, koliku plaću, da li možete financijski izdržavati dijete i sl. Čula sam od jedne poznanice da su odustali od posvajanja jer ona i muž nemaju velike plaće pa ne mogu uopće proći kao potencijalni posvajatelji. Spomenula je neku sumu za koju čisto sumnjam da je tak, ali opet me zanima kolika je financijska stabilnost jednog para bitna!
Zanimaju me vaša iskustva! 
Mm i ja razmišljamo o posvajanju, međutim bojim se da će nas odbiti jer ja nemam stalan posao (radim honorarno), a mm ima minimalnu plaću (ostatak dobi na ruke). Ne živimo na kredit i imamo ušteđevine. Uvijek se nekako snađemo jer znamo kako s novcima i naravno uvijek je tu velika podrška obitelji ako nešto trebamo. Imamo veliki stan u kući i puno prostora i ljubavi za jednog ili više anđela  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

nama to nije predstavljalo neki veliki problem, a niti se centar tako postavio ( niti naš, a niti centar iz kojeg smo posvojili) dogodilo nam se da baš u vrijeme posvajanja smo bili na minimalcu i mm i ja, pošto nam plača ovisi o prodaji, a taman kriza navalila
mislim da zbilja nebi trebalo biti problema, i samo hrabro naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Nije istina da se bilo koji dio postupka posvajanja u našoj zemlji plaća. Ne plaća se ni procjena podobnosti niti postupak posvojenja. Čak i dokumenti koje treba ishoditi u trenutku posvajanja djeteta (izvodi iz matičnih knjiga, potvrde o mjestu boravka, o nekažnjavanju i sl.) oslobođeni su plaćanja pristojbi s obzirom da ishode u svrhu posvajanja. Također se ne plaća niti jedan dio postupka kasnije, prilikom prijave djeteta. U nekim drugim zemljama je to različito i plaćaju se "administrativni troškovi" agencijama za posvajanje, međutim u RH se ne plaća ništa.
Što se tiče ishođenja podobnosti u pripadajućem czss, nas su pitali kolika su nam prosječna mjjesečna primanja i na tome je ostalo. Nisam stekla dojam da to u bilo kojem trenutku čini kriterij, pasebice ako imate pristojne uvjete za življenje obitelji kao što ste naveli.
Zato, lijepo, hrabro naprijed, javite se u svoj czss i oni će vam sigurno sve protumačiti ljubazno i jasno.
I puno uspjeha, držim fige :Wink:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ja sam za vrijeme oba posvojenja bila nezaposlena, muž je obrtnik sa jednim zaposlenim radnikom,znači, ništa na veliko... nismo imali nikakvih problema radi toga

----------


## čokolada

Ne postoji određeni financijski limit kojim bi se uvjetovalo dobivanje podobnosti. Nekakav krov nad glavom i nekakva plaća sasvim su dovoljni. Mislim da se ipak podrazumijeva da kandidati za posvojitelje neće živjet od socijalne pomoći u nesigurnom podstanarstvu.

----------


## pujica

ne postoji financijski limit, jedan od posvojitelja cak moze biti i nezaposlen, npr. majka koja je kucanica, ali se traze stambeni uvjeti odnosno dijete mora imati svoju sobu odvojenu od roditeljske

----------


## čokolada

Je li to sa sobom nešto novijeg datuma?

----------


## ArI MaLi

nama soba nije bio uvijet...

----------


## ivanas

u vrijeme prvog posvojenja ja sam bila nezaposena, radila honorarno, muž zaposlen za stalno s prosječnm hrvatskom plaćom, imamo i kredit za stan al nitko nas nije ništa posebno o tome pitao. Njima je bitno da jedan u paru ima neki stalni posao.

Što se tiče odvojene sobe, mi ju nemamo, imamo jednosobni stan od 53 m2 i posvojili smo troje djece. 
Kad su nam bili u posjeti kući teta je ušla kroz vrata, sjela za stol u boravku, osvrnula se i rekla vi imate pristojne uvjete za život i to je to. Nije ostatak stana niti pogledala. 

Po onome što znam i našem iskustvu mislim da je u njima bitno samo da se radi o normalnim ljudima s prosječnim životnim uvjetima.

----------


## pujica

znam da u Zagrebu traze da se ima posebna soba, to nam je rekla socijalna radnica, a i prijateljica koja je sad u obradi u centru trazna je da pregradi stan kako bi dijete imalo posebnu sobu

----------


## ArI MaLi

pa mi smo u zg prolazili obradu, i zbilja nas to nisu tražili, niti su to spomenuli..

----------


## ivanas

Ma mislim da čak i imam posebnu sobu da moja djeca ne bi htjela spavati u njoj. Moji još nemaju niti poseban krevet nego svi spavamo skupa(ne žele niti poseban krevet još) i i bilo mi bed kod obnavljanja obrade za treće posvojenje ako budu dolazili doma i vide da svi spavamo skupa  pa mislili na brzinu nabaviti krevete al srećom nije trebalo jer je dopuna obrade bila samo intervju sa timom.

----------


## Zdenka2

> znam da u Zagrebu traze da se ima posebna soba, to nam je rekla socijalna radnica, a i prijateljica koja je sad u obradi u centru trazna je da pregradi stan kako bi dijete imalo posebnu sobu


Za ovo nisam nikad čula. Mi smo prije posvojenja prvog djeteta imali jednu vrlo malu sobicu, posebnu za dijete, a u tu istu malu sobicu je kasnije došlo još jedno dijete, bez ikakvih pitanja iz Centra o posebnom prostoru i o kvadraturi. Tek smo nakon dvije godine preselili u veći prostor.

----------


## ina33

> znam da u Zagrebu traze da se ima posebna soba, to nam je rekla socijalna radnica, a i prijateljica koja je sad u obradi u centru trazna je da pregradi stan kako bi dijete imalo posebnu sobu


Što stvarno? Pa milijun ljudi živi tako da svi spavaju u istoj sobi (mama-tata-dijete), barem dok je dijete malo, ili roditelji spavaju u dnevnoj, razvlačeći kauč. Mi živimo najnormalnije tako. Kad smo mi prolazili razgovor sa CZZS-om, pred jedno 4 godine, Novi ZG, normalno smo "prošli", stambeni uvjeti su ocijenjeni kao zadovoljavajući, iako imamo samo jednu spavaću. Svi su nam tada govorili da nije bitno da se ima odvojena spavaća za dijete.

----------


## Snekica

Kod nas je komentirala da je dobro to što imamo dosta velike prostorije i čak dvije sobe djetetu na izbor (jedna manja, druga veća). Kad sam rekla da ovu veću još nismo preuredili jer neznamo kakvo dijete (dob, spol) će doći u nju, te da ćemo je spremiti ovisno i djetetu, bila je ugodno iznenađena. Još smo u obradi.

----------


## Shanti

> znam da u Zagrebu traze da se ima posebna soba, to nam je rekla socijalna radnica, a i prijateljica koja je sad u obradi u centru trazna je da pregradi stan kako bi dijete imalo posebnu sobu


I ja za ovo prvi puta čujem u kontekstu posvojenja. Precizno su propisani stambeni uvjeti za udomitelje, a za posvojitelje na to nisam nigdje naišla, ni u propisima a niti sam za takvu praksu čula do tvog posta. I čini mi se krajnje nefer da bi praksa, mimo propisa, bila različita za potencijalne posvojitelje u Zagrebu u odnosu na one u ostatku Hrvatske.

Mi smo imali, odnosno imamo posebnu sobu za dijete, ali socijalna radnica prilikom razgledavanja našeg stana to nije posebno komentirala, dok se sjećam da joj se svidio veliki "dnevni boravak" i balkoni. Također, s obzirom na to da nam je u ruke, dok smo preuzimali svoje pravomoćno rješenje o posvojenju, došla i naša obrada (smjeli smo je pročitati u centru), ne sjećam se da je išta posebno u vezi stana bilo u njoj istaknuto.

Špelkice, tijekom obrade su nas detaljno propitali o našem školovanju i obrazovanju, radnim mjestima (gdje smo zaposleni, na neodređeno/određeno vrijeme, na kojim radnim mjestima, s kakvim radnim vremenom, kolike su nam plaće i ostali prihodi) i imovini. Zabilježen je i iznos naše rate stambenog kredita. Međutim, i meni se kao i prethodnicama čini da je bitno pokazati da postoji adekvatan prostor u kojem će obitelj živjeti (iako, velim, ne čini mi se da je nužno da to bude i određen broj spavaćih soba) i roditelji, odnosno, barem jedan roditelj sa redovnim prihodima.

Dojma sam (ovo doista ne tvrdim) da većina centara ne traži obradu prije nego što odabere konkretan par za konkretno dijete, tako da mislim da je bitniji dojam koji ćete ostaviti u zamolbi i tijekom ostalih kontakata s centrima. Ukoliko vas odaberu, u nekoj fazi će obavezno zatražiti vašu obradu, a ukoliko je mišljenje vašeg centra pozitivno, vjerujem da neće biti problema.




> kad je riječ o posvajanju zanima me koliko je to financijski izdatak za obitelj


Je li Pippi odgovorila na sve što te je u vezi ovoga zanimalo, odnosno troškovi vezani uz formalni dio ili te zanima i općenito koje sve izdatke možete očekivati kada budete odabrani za posvojenje u nekom centru?

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Jako ste me ugodno iznenadile!  :Yes: 
Naravno da imamo adekvatan prostor (imamo stan u kući od preko 100 kvadrata, dvije slobodne sobe za dijete, od kojih jedna veća od nečijeg stana). Isto tak sam razmišljala da li mora soba za dijete odma kad ti dođu u prvu posjetu biti uređena, a to mi nije logično jer ne znaš ni spol ni dob djeteta ni što dijete voli, također me mučilo da stan mora biti tip top, a mi pomalo sve uređujemo (prazne sobe) i to s poslom, ja tražim posao u struci, a dotad radim jedan honoraran posao s djecom (obožavam taj posao no nažalost ne ide mi ni staž ni plaća nije baš nekaj, ali imam dosta vremena). Ja sam ionako razmišljala da želim biti doma do djetetove 3.god života (onda ga dati u vrtić). Obožavam se za nekoga brinuti i zasad je to samo moj klinac u školi s kojim radim i pas kojega tretiramo kao da je dijete (ide na praznike "baki", "dedi" i "teti" i jako je lijepo odgojen). 
Sad ste me ohrabrile, nadam se da ću se uskoro javiti s lijepim vjestima da krećemo!

----------


## špelkica

[QUOTE=Shanti;1963191



Je li Pippi odgovorila na sve što te je u vezi ovoga zanimalo, odnosno troškovi vezani uz formalni dio ili te zanima i općenito koje sve izdatke možete očekivati kada budete odabrani za posvojenje u nekom centru?

Sretno!  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Pa zasad me zanimalo za formalni dio kod same prijave i obrade, bojala sam se da će nas odbiti jer ja službeno ne radim. Što se tiče samog posvojenja, to ću vas pitati kasnije kad prođemo prvi dio  :Wink:

----------


## pujica

sto se tice posebne sobe za dijete, znam iz prve ruke da u nekoliko zagrebackih centara inzistiraju na tome. mozda u ostalima ne, ali to je ionako samo jos jedan primjer kako razni centri tumace stvari na svoj nacin bez obzira na pravilnike (a toga ima jako puno, skoro svaki centar svoja neka prica)

----------


## bucka

i ja sam čula ovo za sobu što pujica piše (imam nekoliko posvojenja u okolini)

----------


## sonči

Nas su općenito pitali da li smo zaposleni ali o nekim ciframa koliko zarađujemo nisu ispitivali. Kad su nam socijalne radnice došle prvi puta u kuću onda su samo pitali gdje bi dijete spavalo i ništa više.

----------


## ljubi

drage moje,mi smo skroz novi u ovome(jos nismo ni molbu poslali) ali smo odlucili da krecemo! nova sam i na forumu,jos se ne snalazim kako trebamali citam vas i dosta informacija skupljam...
samo,strasno me brine ova financijska strana...jer tu smo u banani...a opet,nismo. ugl,ja ne radim,muz zaposlen na ne bas velikoj placi,imamo staro auto(ali bas staro),zivimo u dvosobnom stanu koji muz dijeli sa sastrom(na papirima)...ugl,ne bas bajna sitvacija...s druge strane,imamo kucu na otoku koju iznajmljivamo(ali na crno,i isto na njega i sestru),i masu zemljista koje je za prodaju(velika vrijednost,ali u papirima na svekrvi)
kako njima objasnit da nemamo nista a imamo sve?! i dali ce im ovakva sitvacija uopce "proc"?

----------


## DeDada

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje. Muž i ja još nismo ništa pokrenuli osim čitanja i najava bliskim nam osobama, a materijalno stojimo ovako: muž prosječna plaća (stalan radni odnos), auto, kuća vlastita sa 2 spavaće sobe. A ja... nezaposlena, ali zarađujem svaki mjesec uredno i od moje "plaće" se živi, jede, oblači, ali nije evidentirana. 
Muž je ovako "ajmo predati papire, šta se čeka", a ja sam zbunjena, u strahu da će nas odbiti. Što vi mislite? Drago mi je pročitati pozitivna iskustva ljudi sa primanjima sličnim našima, nadam se da novi zakon to nije otežao jer još ću dodati vrlo smo mladi, naši vršnjaci tek završavaju fakultete i traže prvo zaposlenje, a mi smo ipak situirani, živimo sami i na koliko-toliko sigurnim nogama.

----------


## čokolada

Tako ćeš i navesti u molbi - suprug ima stalan posao s xx prihodima, supruga nije zaposlena, ali radi honorarni posao sa  stabilnim mjesečnmi prihodom. Financije nisu nimalo presudne.

----------


## DeDada

Hvala na odgovoru, ohrabrit ću se!

----------


## špelkica

Samo hrabro, neće vas odbiti! Ja sam u toj situaciji posvojenja bila još nezaposlenija, tj otišla sam od privatnika koji mi nije davao plaću. Soc.radnica mi je rekla; moći ćete uzeti porodiljni kao nezaposlena majka. Samo da kažem da našem malom princu ništa ne fali, ima prekrasnu sobu punu igračaka, ali najradije spava s mamom, igra se u dnevnoj da nam bude bliže, ide u privatan vrtić, glavni je u obitelji, jedini unuk objih baka i deda.

----------

